# wood floor / plumbing question



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

So apparently the builder did not set the toilet correctly in the guest bath with wood floors, and it was leaking under the was ring seal or somewhere causing the wood floor to buckle. I pulled to toilet out, and so now here's the question:

Should I replace the wood flooring and then reset the toilet, or tear out the old flooring, set the toilet and the the new wood flooring?

Thanks,
GM


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Replace the floor then reset the toilet with a new wax seal.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks Bobby.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Shim the toilet level (use a level across the bowl), and just snug it down firmly with the toilet bolts (not too tight or it might crack the base).
I would use white tub-and-tile caulk to caulk around the front and sides of the toilet base to match the base. T&C caulk is flexible and will move with the slight movement of the wood flooring as it "shrinks" or "swells".
Don't caulk the back of the toilet base. It can't really be seen, and you can detect a leak very quickly under the toilet if it ever occurs, which you definitely want to do with wood flooring.
Good luck!

A Fence Co and Construction


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

why would you want wood flooring in a bathroom? just saying. usually that's the room with the most water on the floor? I would go back with tile, but hey it's your house.

good luck:brew2:

they also make ceramic tile that looks like wood flooring!

http://www.barefootfloor.com/woodlands-interceramic-ceramic-tile-i14561.html


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Artifishual said:


> why would you want wood flooring in a bathroom? just saying. usually that's the room with the most water on the floor? I would go back with tile, but hey it's your house.
> 
> good luck:brew2:
> 
> ...


X2


----------

